# Man breaks attackers wooden bat with Kung Fu Kick.



## RTKDCMB (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't know if it was rel of fake but here you go:

Man breaks baseball bat in half with kung fu kick after road rage attack


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm no real judge, but it has the look of a set-piece to me.  You never know, I guess.


----------



## Flatfish (Apr 5, 2016)

It cannot be real since this would never work in the cage


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Definitely not an American baseball bat.  Not sure why he just didn't pull the bat out of the guys hand.  If I can lay hand on the weapon like he did then it's mine.  It's difficult for me to tell if it's really mainly because of how I my staff.  But anything is possible.  There's no guarantee or rule that says all attackers will be smart or skilled.  This could be the case where the guy with the stick was trying to be intimidating and trying to look tough when deep down he didn't have the ability to do so.   Some people will play a tough guy act as a bluff and hope that the act is enough to prevent the physical fight.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 5, 2016)

i agree with jowgawolf that the baseball bat guy didn't "use" it properly so disarming here would be relatively easy.
however i saw goju ryu shows were practitioners broke those wooden bats with their shin on the thin lower side.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't know if it was real or staged (I'm leaning towards staged), but that was a lightweight stick of some sort, not a baseball bat.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm leaning toward staged as well and like Tony said that is a lightweight stick of some sort.  Probably pine and definitely not a baseball bat.


----------



## Buka (Apr 5, 2016)

As a member of the Screen Actors Guild I'll say "Let's cut for lunch."

And to the guys on the bikes, don't quit your day job.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 6, 2016)

Who carries a baseball bat on their scooter?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 6, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Who carries a baseball bat on their scooter?


Apparently not the guy in the video.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 6, 2016)

there are more staged kung fu "self defense" or "street fight" videos, like a girl suplexing a thug in an elevator or some students brawling in a schools canteen. maybe they want to make kung fu big again.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 17, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> If I can lay hand on the weapon like he did then it's mine.


It could result in a tug o war.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 17, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> It could result in a tug o war.


Not with me.  I would actually be counting on it, because if the person is more concern about not letting go of the bat then he's not thinking about attacking me. Unfortunately for him, I can do both, control the bat and attack.

If you can get a person to think about something else other than attacking you, then you'll have an advantage that you can exploit.  When he pulls back on the bat then attack, when he's shocked by your attack then pull on the bat.  Split his attention.


----------



## Hanzou (Apr 19, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> It cannot be real since this would never work in the cage



That would be correct.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 20, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> It cannot be real since this would never work in the cage


It would be a bit hard to get the scooter in there.


----------

